Ask HN: Best Online Business Brokers to Sell Software Business - AlikhanPeleg
======
jmhyer123
I've heard good things from multiple first-hand experiences (one buyer, two
sellers) about FE International
([https://feinternational.com/](https://feinternational.com/)) though I've
never used them personally.

